# [SOLVED] Taskbar is white



## smeep (Jul 5, 2006)

The task bar went white, I guess a couple days ago. It makes it hard to see anything and I can't see the clock at all. When I mess with the taskbar colour and it's transparency, I can still see right above and around it what used to be the taskbar colour...so apparently something is overlaying it, if that makes any sense. Here's a screenshot.


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Taskbar is white*

What version of windows is that? Is it Windows XP with some theme skin or something? (As your profile says Windows XP but it looks like Windows 7).

If it is Windows 7, try this:
==========
> - Click on the start globe/button.
> - Go to Control Panel.
> - Click on System and Security.
> - Click on System.
> - On the left hand side navigation bar, click on Advanced System Settings.
> - In the new Dialog window, go to the Advance tab.
> - In the performance section, click on settings.
> - In the Visual Effects tab, click "Let Windows decide what's best for my computer"
==========

You should see loads of check boxes, hopefully they've all (mostly) been clicked. Click ok on both windows and close the Control Panel.

----

If it is still white, try the following:
==========
> - Right click on your desktop and click Personalize
> - Select one of the Aero Themes
==========
Hope one of these work, say if it doesn't.


----------



## smeep (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Taskbar is white*

Well, it seems to have randomly resolved itself. Thanks! (And I'd put "solved" in the title but for some reason it's not showing an edit option.)


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Taskbar is white*

You can mark this thread Solved in the Thread Tools at the Top


----------



## smeep (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## rightless (May 31, 2012)

I still have the same problem for a couple months, and tried a lot of things, but it's always back.

I didn't find what's the reason. Thought about time away from pc would affect, or a certain program, or virus, but didn't really find anything that solves the problem.

Sorry for posting on a solved thread, but that's the only place I found whose talk about these problem.

If anyone know anything to do about this, please answer me.
Thanks.
o/


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Right click a blank space on the Desktop and choose* Personalize*. At the bottom click on *Window Color*. If *Frost* is the color selected, make sure *Enable Transparency* is checked if you want transparent task bar, or choose your favorite color.


----------



## rightless (May 31, 2012)

It's not the problem.

I tried to modify a lot of appearance configurations from windows and I'm sure it's not the problem. It really looks like the pic from #smeep.

I know that when i go to the Task Manager and Finish and star Explorer again, it comes back to normal.

Um... I use windows 7 and don't use any software to change the appearance.

Thanks again.
o/


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> I tried to modify a lot of appearance configurations from windows.....I don't use any software to change the appearance.


Ok, so if you didn't use _software _to change the appearance then what did you do? To modify appearance, you would have to use _Software,_ even if it is built into Windows. Just undo what you did. You can always do a *System Restore *to a time before this happened.


----------

